# Fuji team SL 2004



## bloque (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi ,I bought a Fuji Team SL year 2004 for $500.Do you think it's a good deal.Let me know some thing about the bike.All your advices are appreciated. THANKS.:thumbsup:


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

It's a good frame, especially if it has the original 350 gram fork, what does it have for components and wheels?


----------



## bloque (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks! :thumbsup: I put it a dura-ace group except for the crankset.The wheels are a pair of a heavy but reliable mavic cosmos and a fizik arione seat.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

That bike is awesome!!! Those bikes weighed in around 15-15.5 lbs. Regardless of your wheelset, your bike is still lighter than most.I don't know how much weight you lost with the Dura Ace group but the weights I mentioned were with the Ultegra setup.


----------

